# Router Skis??



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Let me ask a "dah" question.

I've been looking at these router ski pictures with interest and I am intrigued with the look of this thing. But I am trying to figure out what that setup would be used for and how. 

Does anyone have a pictures of skis in use on a project with a description?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

blackemmons said:


> Let me ask a "dah" question.
> 
> I've been looking at these router ski pictures with interest and I am intrigued with the look of this thing. But I am trying to figure out what that setup would be used for and how.
> 
> ...


Here are a few examples, but like a radial arm saw, it's one's own imagination which limits what can be achieved.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry ,

in the picture you say set the router about 1/4 inch above wood, measure at 4 corners.
we all know when we measure we mess up (Bob and Rick)
why not put a 1/4 inch piece of material like mdf or anything on top of workpiece and then tighten downs the ends? then remove the 1/4 material, walaah!!!!

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/22916d1240029204-router-skis-fun-box-2.jpg


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been following the process of using skis. I would really like to see one in use.( I'm slow and old and need visuals). Also why not mount knobs on top of the end pieces? Would it not be easier to control? It would seem to be rather awkward to turn on the router then move your hands to the ski.. why not mount a simple switch to the ski actuated by your finger whilst holding on to the ski...I could be drifting into the realm of the absurd.

Thanks,
George Cole


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

levon said:


> hi Harry ,
> 
> in the picture you say set the router about 1/4 inch above wood, measure at 4 corners.
> we all know when we measure we mess up (Bob and Rick)
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George II said:


> I have been following the process of using skis. I would really like to see one in use.( I'm slow and old and need visuals). Also why not mount knobs on top of the end pieces? Would it not be easier to control? It would seem to be rather awkward to turn on the router then move your hands to the ski.. why not mount a simple switch to the ski actuated by your finger whilst holding on to the ski...I could be drifting into the realm of the absurd.
> 
> Thanks,
> George Cole


Most ski routing George is approached from outside the work-piece so there is no problem.I have never found a problem holding and steering the router from the end cheeks, but there are no hard and fast rules regarding ski design, if knobs give you better control, then knobs it is George.

In each of these shots, the depth of cut was set clear of the work piece.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> levon said:
> 
> 
> > hi Harry ,
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's why I like the spacer system I use, I can get the rods level in less than 60 seconds, with no measurements at all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I do the same as levon but I use some laminate ( formica ) stock under the router base, like they say 1/8" is as good as a mile, drop the skis guides down to the top of the router table and tighten the nuts on the rods..
and I'm done then I push the router around the project to make sure it clears all the points...

Harry you also said you just about always start on the outside of the project that must be a neat trick when you want to hog out the center of a box/sign/dado slot in a project ...

=========



harrysin said:


> levon said:
> 
> 
> > hi Harry ,
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob and Levon that sounds logical, simple and fast.

Doesn't Harry do a lot of planing of pieces with his skis? That is what may have been in his head at the time he said that. I think it makes sense for that application.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> I do the same as levon but I use some laminate ( formica ) stock under the router base, like they say 1/8" is as good as a mile, drop the skis guides down to the top of the router table and tighten the nuts on the rods..
> and I'm done then I push the router around the project to make sure it clears all the points...
> ...


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Most ski routing George is approached from outside the work-piece so there is no problem.I have never found a problem holding and steering the router from the end cheeks, but there are no hard and fast rules regarding ski design, if knobs give you better control, then knobs it is George.
> 
> In each of these shots, the depth of cut was set clear of the work piece.


Thanks Harry,
I'm starting to understand a little better. As soon as I get my garden planted I'm off to ski making..

Thanks again,
George Cole


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I agree with 2 of your pictures BUT the clock one (1st.one) I think the ski jig would be nice to use on that one,,,anytime you get that close to the edge the router likes to tip just a little bit and the ski jig would stop that error..

=====



harrysin said:


> bobj3 said:
> 
> 
> > HI Harry
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I agree with 2 of your pictures BUT the clock one (1st.one) I think the ski jig would be nice to use on that one,,,anytime you get that close to the edge the router likes to tip just a little bit and the ski jig would stop that error..
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That will do the trick ,,out of site thing, I forgot about that one..

By the way are you saving the chips under the lathe bed  for a wood pillow to put under your head,,I also like the smell of wood in the AM .. 

==========



harrysin said:


> bobj3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Harry
> ...


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's just one more way to use the ski setup...

Tom posted these a while back, but I can't find the original post that the pictures came from.

I think it's a very slick way to get the job done!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI greg

That's a slick way but I do think the router table is the tool to do edges, just pop in bit with a bearing on it and put the sponge bottom push block on and it's done ..

But diff.strokes for diff. folks 

====





gregW said:


> Here's just one more way to use the ski setup...
> 
> Tom posted these a while back, but I can't find the original post that the pictures came from.
> 
> I think it's a very slick way to get the job done!!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Bob,
I was thinking more along the lines of the ski's being a lot more portable than a router table to drag along with you outside of the shop...and this setup being especially handy for narrow stock that is difficult to clamp down and route with a hand held router. 




bobj3 said:


> HI greg
> 
> That's a slick way but I do think the router table is the tool to do edges, just pop in bit with a bearing on it and put the sponge bottom push block on and it's done ..
> 
> ...


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I would still like to see a vid of the ski in use...Is there one about?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

George II said:


> I would still like to see a vid of the ski in use...Is there one about?


I nominate Harry for the job! :haha:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob said:


> I nominate Harry for the job! :haha:



I will second that notion. :lol::laugh:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the confidence in me guys but at this time I'm not into moving pictures, but it's a possibility in the future.
Regarding the shot of me routing the picture frame edge, I was just testing the method thought up by you know who. Whilst it worked just fine, it is not the way that I would normally do it which would be as Bj suggested, on the router table.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

But Harry..... the Academy awaits you with Oscars in hand :big_boss:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No comment!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> No comment!


But Harry, aren't you already a star on Tom's video :dance3:

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hardly a star James, more a guinea pig, testing new methods and projects.


----------

